# 65g Planted tank from 2005



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I actually like it  Im usually a Hater when it comes to pebbles like that but they actually look really good!
Good job!
Nate


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

BettaBettas said:


> I actually like it  Im usually a Hater when it comes to pebbles like that but they actually look really good!
> Good job!
> Nate


Thanks! I think it was 38"x20"x20". Those extra inches front to back added a lot to the sense of depth. Really helped make the scape look good.


----------

